
Amazon takes down a five-star fraud in the UK - mellosouls
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/4/21423429/amazon-top-reviewers-uk-fraud
======
Thin_icE
And this is why I always look for the bad reviews, or at least, those reviews
that expose some flaw. Nothing's perfect.

